# Reports



## Core Lokt (Nov 8, 2017)

anyone seeing any numbers of ducks in your states yet? Most of the US is in the 30's, some in the teens and some single digits behind this front. Canada has been frozen for at least 2 weeks. 

I haven't been to my local hunting waters but I'm off Friday and think I'll go look around. I have heard reports of some being there but not sure of the numbers.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 8, 2017)

Birds are still in Canada, and they are already in Mexico.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 8, 2017)

I'd agree with you I guess. So are _you_ seeing or have seen any numbers?


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 8, 2017)

East coast is the east coast there are birds around if you know where to look, defiantly no major migration yet. Central flyway, the dekotas have water and food issues pushing birds south faster. Oklahoma Kansas and Missouri are all benefiting so far. Arkansas is holding birds if you have water on crop.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 8, 2017)

We open up here in the Coastal Zone Saturday in LA.  Hopefully it will be a good weekend of ducks, trout and redfishing.  Heading down to camp tomorrow afternoon. Took this pic Sunday afternoon


----------



## hrstille (Nov 8, 2017)

Geese are thick in NE Arkansas. The most specks I've seen in awhile and its still early. Saw good numbers of ducks also. Lots of ducks resting on pond. Should be a good opener


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 9, 2017)

The Fever said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=885977



LOL naw, just trying to get some conversation on a dead forum, that's all. Sad dang day when you can't ask other what they are seeing around the country. Good luck though


----------



## Long Cut (Nov 9, 2017)

Seen low numbers in Central GA so far.. expectations are being set lower than usual


----------



## CaptPaul (Nov 9, 2017)

Agree with Long Cut.   spent the weekend on the water, not much to get your hopes up on


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 9, 2017)

I seen ducks last week in Washington State. Idaho. Wyoming and Nebraska. Hope this helps.


----------



## duck-dawg (Nov 10, 2017)

Core Lokt, I haven't been on any of the lakes, but I saw a good number of birds headed to feed on some of the plantations east of you this morning.


----------



## tomcat58 (Nov 10, 2017)

*report*

be in ne arkansas opening weekend


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Pushing through WV pretty good


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Today, but mostly divers ?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Wednesday, buffies and scoters


----------



## WaterwackerSiah (Nov 10, 2017)

Around the Augusta area, haven't seen much of anything.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 11, 2017)

The birds pushed out last night I guess, only got a ringneck and a scoter


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 11, 2017)

More fields pumped up in NE Arkansas than ever.....guess the new woods regs gonna run the oosers out to the fields, esp since they ain't gonna turn on the pumps until Wednesday


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 12, 2017)

There was a good push of birds the last few days into ga.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Fair morning in NW Louisiana yesterday


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice haul.  What did you scribble out on the bottom right of the pic?   Just curious.   Or maybe that's why you scribbled it out? Lol


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 12, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nice haul.  What did you scribble out on the bottom right of the pic?   Just curious.   Or maybe that's why you scribbled it out? Lol



Old sponsors


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 12, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> View attachment 918591 Fair morning in NW Louisiana yesterday



WTG ! Congrats


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 12, 2017)

Yall see where the bird counts were better than they have EVER been in the miss flyway?


----------



## DRBugman85 (Nov 12, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> Yall see where the bird counts were better than they have EVER been in the miss flyway?


Not ever.Back in the 70s we shot a lot of Mallard,grays pintail and cans every day.The habitat disappeared and the hunters came out by the  thousands and it's happening there now. The Internet has ruin the hunting on WMAS and open marshes there. Never seen so many trying to find a place to hunt never.Iv been going for 28 years and it's crazy with Internet hunters now.And I'm hunting private land and they still poach because they are entitled.


----------



## BP1994 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just left Northeastern Vermont this morning where everything is starting to freeze over for the winter. Saw lots of big groups of birds pushing south, will be sure to check my duck hole tomorrow.


----------



## andyparm (Nov 14, 2017)

Good numbers in SELA this past weekend. Shot limits Saturday Sunday and Monday. Back to the East Coast this weekend where we'll more than likely be hoping for offshore fishing weather...


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 14, 2017)

duck-dawg said:


> Core Lokt, I haven't been on any of the lakes, but I saw a good number of birds headed to feed on some of the plantations east of you this morning.



I saw good numbers Friday but boats have been running the lake non stop. Just don't understand why people have to run the same duck they look at the day before. By Saturday I'm sure they will be on all the private ponds around the area.

I guess scouting with binoculars is a thing of the past... Good luck to all that go Saturday and those that are already hunting.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 15, 2017)

I saw Redheads on a pond in middle ga today must've got lost.

There's a 1000birda in a swamp we pick up lots in year after year. More birds I've seen then last several years.

Not goin to shoot it again opening weekend like years past. 

Let the river, hope the river hammers first few days. Last few years numbers of birds opening week have gone up 500/700 just from local pressure around us. But at this point we have more birds at this point then last 4years.

Mostly woodies, have heard quacking An seen teal get up. 

This should be a hammer hunt for the 14/18guns  that normally come.


----------

